# Gran Turismo 5 Collectors Edition angekommen!! Bilder on!



## TyPe_X (20. November 2010)

Guten Abend liebe PCGH-Community,

ich habe heute fünf Tage vor dem offiziellen Release das Spiel Gran Tursimo 5 in der Collectors Edition bekommen. Ich war total verwundert das Spiel so früh bekommen zu haben. Die Codes für die Spezialwagen funktionieren (noch?) nicht, was mich darauf schließen lässt, dass die Auslieferung evtl. keine Absicht war.

Bin ich ein Einzelfall oder gibt es noch weitere, die das Spiel schon so früh erhalten haben??

Wenn ihr wollt kann ich heute Abend/Nacht Screenshots(Kamerabilder) veröffentlichen.

Edit:
So hier sind die Bilder. Quali ist net so der Hammer ich weiß, aber ich hab grad nur mein Handy da :S



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab noch ein paar vom Menü. Die sind weiter unten im Thread.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Gran Turismo 5 Collectors Edition angekommen!!*

Dann mach bitte mal Fotos von der Verpackung und so.

PS: Es ist schon heute Abend/Nacht.


----------



## TyPe_X (20. November 2010)

*AW: Gran Turismo 5 Collectors Edition angekommen!!*

Kann ich gerade nicht. Bin bei meiner Freundin. Heute Nacht zwischen 23 und 24 Uhr müsste ich zu Hause sein, dann kann ich Bilder und Videos machen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. November 2010)

*AW: Gran Turismo 5 Collectors Edition angekommen!!*

Na dann warten wir auf die Bilder heute Abend und viel Spaß noch bei deiner Freundin


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Gran Turismo 5 Collectors Edition angekommen!!*

Tut mir Leid, wenn du dann schon zu Hause bist, aber bitte mach das so.


----------



## TyPe_X (20. November 2010)

*AW: Gran Turismo 5 Collectors Edition angekommen!!*

Ihr seid drauf ... 
Also bis heut Abend dann.

Edit:

Und hier die restlichen Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gangville (21. November 2010)

hi,

kann man in saturn das spiel ein tag früher abholen als am releasetag?
Ich hab nömlich bei saturn vorbestellt.
war für nur 55 euro!!!


----------



## TyPe_X (21. November 2010)

Das weiß ich nicht. Ich habs übers Internet bestellt. Da bekommt man es in der Regel mindestens einen Tag vorher.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. November 2010)

Hi,

Bilder aus dem Spiel wären natürlich genialst.


----------



## TyPe_X (22. November 2010)

Wird heute Nachmittag nachgeliefert 

Edit:
Wie versprochen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein Youtube-Video hab ich auch noch:
YouTube - Gran Tursimo 5 Collectors Edition: Intro + kleine Einblicke
Wenn mir jemand erklärt, wie man ein Video einbettet, dann würde ich das Video in den Post quätschen


----------



## TyPe_X (22. November 2010)

Und hier noch ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: 
Ich kann außerdem bestätigen, dass die Cockpitsicht nur bei den Premiumautos existiert.
Ist zwar schade, aber kann man leider nichts dran ändern.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. November 2010)

Kannst Du nicht auch Pics direkt aus dem Spiel raus machen?


----------



## Mischk@ (22. November 2010)

Ist ja mal der Hammer... Scheint ein echt geiles Spiel zu sein...


----------



## mixxed_up (22. November 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Kannst Du nicht auch Pics direkt aus dem Spiel raus machen?




Geht das bei einer Konsole?

Irgendwie ist die Grafik doch gar nicht mal so gut, nur das Gras auf dem einen Bild sieht ziemlich echt aus ...


----------



## sensitron (22. November 2010)

Ahh ich brauch ne playstation 3


----------



## TyPe_X (22. November 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Kannst Du nicht auch Pics direkt aus dem Spiel raus machen?


Falls es möglich sein sollte, weiß ich nicht wie. Tut mir leid.
Es gibt, soweit ich weiss, keine Screenshotfunktion bei der PS3.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. November 2010)

Es gibt ja den Fotomodus, aus dem Replay kann man dann Bilder machen


----------



## TyPe_X (22. November 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es gibt ja den Fotomodus, aus dem Replay kann man dann Bilder machen


Gut zu wissen 
Is mir bis jetzt gar nicht aufgefallen. Ich fahr jetz mal ein paar Runden und mach noch ein paar Pics, wenn ihr wollt. Ich versuche auch gute Bilder zu machen 

Edit:
So. Danke an Thilo für den Tipp.
Manche Bilder haben einen Verschwommenheitseffekt, doch dies wurde von GT hinzubearbeitet. Ich hab trotzdem versucht weit genug wegzuzoomen, um den Effekt etwas einzudämmen.
Hier ein paar meiner Meinung nach ziemlich schönen Screenshots:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gangville (22. November 2010)

die grafik ist ja schön pervers hehe.
wirklich, da kommt nicht mal shift und forza 3 ran


----------



## gangville (22. November 2010)

sensitron schrieb:


> Ahh ich brauch ne playstation 3



ich hab mir die ps 3 eig. nur für diesen moment gekauft^^

kaum zu glauben, dass die ps 3 4 jahre alt ist und trotzdem diese ausgezeichnete grafik herausgibt!


----------



## Dr. Kucho (23. November 2010)

Mein GT5 ist heute auch angekommen! 

Hab bisher nur ein paar Arcade-Zeitrennen gefahren und installiere es grad vollständig. Die Grafik ist für Konsole wirklich sehr gut. Das einzige was nicht schön aussieht sind die pixeligen Schatten.

Ich werd mich gleich erstmal in den GT-Modus stürzen. Heute ist wie Weihnachten...


----------



## Papzt (23. November 2010)

Ich hab mir gestern, extra für GT5, eine PS3 bestellt...ich hoffe das geht alles schnell ich brauch Urlaub


----------



## Dr. Kucho (23. November 2010)

Wenn du keinen BluRay Player hattest lohnt sich der Kauf einer PS3 sowieso. Es gibt aber auch genug andere Spiele die du unbedingt mal antesten solltest und die nicht für den PC erhältlich sind.


----------



## Loby (27. November 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern, extra für GT5, eine PS3 bestellt...ich hoffe das geht alles schnell ich brauch Urlaub



Ähnliches hat ich auch vor, aber nachdem was ich bisher von GT5 gesehen habe, werde ich erstmal meinem Bruder seine PS ausleihen und mir dann mal GT5 für nen WE holen um dann zu entscheiden, ob sich das überhaupt lohnt, Forza ist mit der Ultimate Edition ja wirklich vom Umfang und allem her top bestückt und ob das GT5 Fahrverhalten wirklich so überragend ist, will ich mal selbst ausprobieren, glaube die vielen Fanboys pushen das Spiel zur Zeit noch zu extrem.


----------



## Nekro (28. November 2010)

Die Bilder sind gut geworden, man ich brauch ne PS3


----------

